# It's like an Apple Tree...but with Squirrels.



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

This tree is about 30 feet away from our back porch......

I won't let Mr. Moniker get any more squirrels for this week...

I think the squirrels heard me.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Squirrel feeding station!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Neat, do you know what kind of tree that is?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

not sure but on the right hand side is that Mr. Moniker stalking them from the bush lol my bad i think i was just seeing the future.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Will you plant one August? Lol I think its a Norway Maple, not all the helecopter leaves have fallen and the squirrels are attracted to it like crazy. They munch on those seeds in the leaves. I've taken about 5 off this tree already and they keep coming back.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> not sure but on the right hand side is that Mr. Moniker stalking them from the bush lol my bad i think i was just seeing the future.


Amy won't let me take any right now, she says to let them be for a bit... Tomorrow I'll get another black one. I've been putting them in the freezer and keeping the pelts for a future project.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Your going to need backup!!!


----------



## V-alan-tine (Nov 12, 2013)

You need more decorations on that christmas tree :neener:


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Seems perfect for your dinner plate; a supermarket of squirrels.

Cheers Allan


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Clever Moniker said:


> Will you plant one August? Lol I think its a Norway Maple, not all the helecopter leaves have fallen and the squirrels are attracted to it like crazy. They munch on those seeds in the leaves. I've taken about 5 off this tree already and they keep coming back.


I just might. LOL


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

WOOOOOOOOOW I have seen that many before but never seen that many in one tree before shoot a grenade at them


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

phil said:


> WOOOOOOOOOW I have seen that many before but never seen that many in one tree before shoot a grenade at them


It's freakin' nuts, and Mrs. Moniker won't let me take em! Lol :S


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Blunderbuss required.


----------



## thumpdump (Dec 14, 2013)

Thats funny dude!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

thats one he!! of a shooting gallery. ha, your trees have squirrels, mine have bats.


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

Imperial said:


> thats one he!! of a shooting gallery. ha, your trees have squirrels, mine have bats.


Not much meat on those little buggers. Do they taste like chicken?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

jld70 said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > thats one he!! of a shooting gallery. ha, your trees have squirrels, mine have bats.
> ...


ive yet to meet anyone who has eaten a bat. around here during summer, you have to watch out for dive bombing from either an owl or a bat.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Charles said:


> Squirrel feeding station!!!
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Moniker feeding station!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Growing up, squirrel was a staple in our diet. Winter and spring squirrels were mostly for stews and bakes because they were short on fat and pretty tough. Summer and fall squirrels were good for chicken fried. I'm siding with Lady CM. Pass on them and come back in late Spring. Better pelts and good eatin' then.


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

well i think this says it all


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

flipgun said:


> Growing up, squirrel was a staple in our diet. Winter and spring squirrels were mostly for stews and bakes because they were short on fat and pretty tough. Summer and fall squirrels were good for chicken fried. I'm siding with Lady CM. Pass on them and come back in late Spring. Better pelts and good eatin' then.


The season ends soon so I wouldn't be able to hunt them. However, because they would be considered a pest and they are on my own property, maybe I could under the "preservation of property" law here in Canada. So I suppose I could wait until the spring!!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I was not thinking of them as being a pest. But of course they are a rat. (with good P.R) So... One does as needs be done.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

There were 9 in that same tree this morning. 9.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Casserole/stew time awaiting preparation.

The possibilities are almost,endless.

Best of luck. If I was Mr. C.M. I'd be practicing, and purely accidently of course, bag a few.

Cheers Allan


----------



## ndspecial (Nov 28, 2012)

I have the same thing in the mothering laws place but they are her friends so their off limits


----------

